# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Building A Spectacle Making Workshop

## NikSquared

Hi to all the eyewear enthusiasts,

I am looking to build a spectacle making workshop. I am based in the UK and want to bring back this old technique that seems to be getting forgotten about in a world that mass produces unoriginal designs.

I have watched many youtube videos and have briefly spoken to a few spectacle makers, although they seem to keep their work discreet as it is their trade.

Could anyone advise on equipment on a small bespoke scale so i can produce in store?

I also would like to know where i can purchase rivets parts. If anyone is in the UK who does hand made eyewear i would also be interested in visiting or even becoming a pupil. I have so many design ideas. I want to start with acetate, wood and horn. Over time i would like to get into metal frames also.

I look forward to hearing from you all :-)

----------


## jefe

There are a number of sources for rivets.  Here's a good one:  https://www.mccrayoptical.com/index....gory&id_lang=1

----------


## rkuske

Just come back from Silmo where I found this company: opti3.fr. They offer all that is required for bespoke eyewear manufacture, including software, CNC machines, basic tools and accessories (rivets, hinges, small tools etc.). I am planning on attending one of their workshops next time I am in Paris.

----------


## jefe

> Just come back from Silmo where I found this company: opti3.fr. They offer all that is required for bespoke eyewear manufacture, including software, CNC machines, basic tools and accessories (rivets, hinges, small tools etc.). I am planning on attending one of their workshops next time I am in Paris.


Good tip.

----------


## Ema

Optical fair is a good way to know the most advanced optical technology

----------


## Chris Ryser

you got it all right here on the original post but with a correct
address:

http://www.opti3.fr/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1814752

----------

